# Standing Patio Water



## Krys (Apr 4, 2010)

We recently purchased a house with a large, about 25 by 35 foot, solid cement patio. It is all one piece with no separations. The center seems to have settled and when it rains it pools in the center and grows algae. There is a grade on the rest of it, but it is slight, and the edge just matches the lawn where it also puddles since the surrounding land is higher.

There isn't much rain, but enough to keep it wet. I don't want to have the patio dug up to install a conventional drain, plus I don't think there is anywhere to drain it too without a pump.

I was wondering if I used an auger to bore a deep, 5 or 6 inch hole in the center of the concrete and filled it with large stones if that would drain it away. As I say, it's not a lot of water. It's just that is has no where to go. 

If that might work, any idea how I can make a near circular 5 or 6" hole in the cement? I am afraid a jack hammer will crack it badly. What would I use to put in the hole to keep dirt from filling it up? 

Any other suggestions for a more elegant solution?

Thanks!


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

I would rent a cement saw and snap a chalk line dividing the patio into 4 sections. Cut the line with the saw at least an inch deep and that should take care of your problems. It should also help keep the patio from cracking. There should have been expansion joints in there already. If need be drill a small hole in the center where the water collects. This will help drain the remaining water that does not follow the cut lines. Sounds like the patio was not poured correctly. If it is all one piece than the middle will not settle without cracking.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You could drill a series of 3/8 inch holes all the way to the soil underneath and arranged more or less in a 3 to so inch circle and then break out the concrete to get a rough hole of that diameter. Fill it with gravel and then epoxy a strainer on top, hopefully the strainer will cover the rough edges.

You will have to hope that the soil under the patio is absorbent enough that water collecting on the patio goes down the center hole reasonably quickly.


----------



## Krys (Apr 4, 2010)

Bushman said:


> I would rent a cement saw and snap a chalk line dividing the patio into 4 sections. Cut the line with the saw at least an inch deep and that should take care of your problems. It should also help keep the patio from cracking. There should have been expansion joints in there already. If need be drill a small hole in the center where the water collects. This will help drain the remaining water that does not follow the cut lines. Sounds like the patio was not poured correctly. If it is all one piece than the middle will not settle without cracking.



We were thinking the patio should have had joints. It seems too large for one piece. We'll try the saw and see how it works out. We were going to rent one anyway to cut the patio far edge a bit because we wanted more planting space. Thanks!


----------

